# Am I Doing This Right?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you recently added anything new? Could she have swallowed something like a sock or part of a toy? And has she any diarrhoea? I wouldn't worry about combining cooked and raw - I do it all the time without problems. It sounds as if she may have eaten something that has disagreed with her, or possibly just gobbled too much too fast - I would try a very small meal of sloppy white rice with a very little white chicken meat, and watch to see if things get better. If she has vomiting combined with diarrhoea, or bloody diarrhoea, I would call the vet immediately!


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

I am on week 3 of the diet so yesterday I fed her 3/4 duck and 1/4 beef (base diet). I wonder if her stomach disagrees with duck, but her stools have been a good texture. I think they are a bit brown-blackish in color, but when I took in a stool sample the vet didn't mention anything (so I assume the dark color is not because of blood mixed in).

I am waiting on her to go so I can see how her stool looks. No vomiting as of yet, but I am keeping an eye a very close eye on her.

Also, thank you! I am going to go pick up some chicken breast to steam. Should I also add in some pureed pumpkin?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would just cook the skinned chicken with the rice in lots of water, so that it stays runny. Then add a little of the meat to some of the rice. It could well be that she is finding the duck very rich- perhaps it would be better to feed it along with a low fat meat to balance it out a bit.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

A couple of years ago we did an allergy blood-test on Beau. To make a long story short, the one protein that spiked way into the "Highly reactive: Do not feed!" zone was duck. Luckily it's an easy protein to avoid, but I always get a kick out of knowing my water retriever is allergic to duck!


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Like a porridge fjm.  LEUlLman I feel like the duck may be too rich like fjm stated or it may be one of those tricky meats that dogs can be more likely to be sensitive to.

I know just to feed a small amount of chicken shredded, but how much rice should I give her for her meal today? She is 4-4.5 lbs. and only 1 year old.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Try a tablespoonful. Several small meals a day are better for a dodgy tum than one or two large ones. Refrigerate/freeze the rest - it is useful to have some to hand, I have always found!


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Great news, she is doing much better and she loved the bland rice and chicken porridge. We were playing some fetch earlier and she did have a coughing fit, real deep hacking, but I haven't heard it since.  I think I may cancel duck from the rotation.


----------

